# Kurt Rambis becomes the head coach of the T'Wolves



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

> Kurt Rambis was seen boarding a plane Wednesday morning to meet again with Minnesota Timberwolves officials, a strong sign that the Lakers' assistant coach will be hired to coach the Timberwolves.
> 
> Rambis has already had a second interview with Minnesota, and the only step left is to talk with team owner Glen Taylor, who has said publicly he would be the final part in the decision-making process.
> 
> ...


...


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: Kurt Rambis likely to become coach of Timberwolves*

Good luck, Kurt.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

*Re: Kurt Rambis likely to become coach of Timberwolves*

Byron Scott here we come! :banana:

(lol, if anybody mentions Shaw as a SERIOUS contender when Phil steps down)


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Kurt Rambis likely to become coach of Timberwolves*

Hope he does well in Minny.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

*Re: Kurt Rambis likely to become coach of Timberwolves*

Is he going to run the triangle in Minny? anyways, i sincerely hope he does well up there. he did an amazing job as an assistant plus filling in for PJ for a few games. his coaching career could of easily gone down the tube when he had to step down for PJ. instead he opt to take the assistant position and learn from the great zen master.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: Kurt Rambis likely to become coach of Timberwolves*

Good luck, hopefully he can make something good come out of the trainwreck that is the Timberwolves.


----------



## onelakerfan (Nov 11, 2004)

*Re: Kurt Rambis likely to become coach of Timberwolves*

this is great for the Lakers. in about 4 years we can trade some of our crap to wolves for some great players (hello mchale, celtics and garnett)


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: Kurt Rambis likely to become coach of Timberwolves*

Im kinda bummed. Phil isnt going to coach for that much longer and Kurt was my favorite pick to take over.

Kurt also improved the defense when he took over as the defensive coach last year. With another year playing his defense, I think it would only get better.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

*Re: Kurt Rambis likely to become coach of Timberwolves*

Yeah, I am bummed a bit as well. When Kurt stepped in for Phil last season, and the season before I thought he did a great job and had better rotations overall.

Going to be interesting to see who Lakers replace Phil with.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

*Re: Kurt Rambis likely to become coach of Timberwolves*

Shaw hasn't had a chance yet, but I like him from rough impressions. Agreed on Rambis having better rotations than Phil. Good luck Kurt. Who knows, if he isn't completely demoralized by coaching the Twolves, Kurt might come back when Phil retires.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Kurt Rambis likely to become coach of Timberwolves*

Good luck Kurt glad you aren't the heir apparent here. He would have sunk the squad had he taken over for PJ. Not a Rambis coaching fan at all. But I wish him well and have respect for the man as a good Laker.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

*Re: Kurt Rambis likely to become coach of Timberwolves*



jazzy1 said:


> Good luck Kurt glad you aren't the heir apparent here. He would have sunk the squad had he taken over for PJ. Not a Rambis coaching fan at all. But I wish him well and have respect for the man as a good Laker.


This can be an issue for the Lakers. If you think about it, who else can coach the Lakers after Phil leaves other than the person who been next to Phil for about 10 years. Brian Shaw???? :no:


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: Kurt Rambis likely to become coach of Timberwolves*



jazzy1 said:


> Good luck Kurt glad you aren't the heir apparent here. He would have sunk the squad had he taken over for PJ. *Not a Rambis coaching fan at all*. But I wish him well and have respect for the man as a good Laker.


May I ask why? In the little that I have seen of Rambis as a head coach I think he is a very good "in-game" manager. Im not sure if he is a good motivator or team-unifier.


----------



## Kaas (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: Kurt Rambis likely to become coach of Timberwolves*

I'm with jazzy1 on this. He's a solid assistant coach, but I didn't want him taking over the reigns. I wasn't impressed at all when he filled in as interim coach for Del Harris. The team record was decent under him, but a lot was expected out of that team (remember all of the "4 all-star starters" talk back then?) and he failed to manage big egos/personalities, which quite frankly has always been a part of the Lakers (no one will ever be like Rodman, but if he handled him properly, my opinion of Rambis would be a lot higher today). I personally believe one can improve coaching ability, but player management is a much tougher skillset to acquire. I wouldn't count on him having it now, as only a few coaches in the league do. A quiet team and city like Minny would suit him well. I don't know if the triangle is a great fit for their backcourt, but Kevin Love is tailor made for the offense if Rambis chooses to use it there.


----------



## sylaw (Nov 7, 2002)

*Re: Kurt Rambis likely to become coach of Timberwolves*

Good for him. I hope he does well over there, except when they're playing us.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

*Re: Kurt Rambis likely to become coach of Timberwolves*



Kaas said:


> I'm with jazzy1 on this. He's a solid assistant coach, but I didn't want him taking over the reigns. I wasn't impressed at all when he filled in as interim coach for Del Harris. The team record was decent under him, but a lot was expected out of that team (remember all of the "4 all-star starters" talk back then?) and he failed to manage big egos/personalities, which quite frankly has always been a part of the Lakers (no one will ever be like Rodman, but if he handled him properly, my opinion of Rambis would be a lot higher today). I personally believe one can improve coaching ability, but player management is a much tougher skillset to acquire. I wouldn't count on him having it now, as only a few coaches in the league do. A quiet team and city like Minny would suit him well. I don't know if the triangle is a great fit for their backcourt, but Kevin Love is tailor made for the offense if Rambis chooses to use it there.


this all may be true....but are we assuming that there will be any coach available next year that can do a better job then Rambis? Coach K ain't comming out of college and I doubt Kobe would want to play for Avery Johnson so who else is out there? Jeff Van Gundy? ew.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

> Lakers assistant coach Kurt Rambis has agreed to become coach of the Minnesota Timberwolves, accepting at least a three-year deal.
> 
> A news conference will be held early this week announcing the deal. Rambis' agent, Lon Rosen, was not available for comment.
> 
> ...


Good luck to him


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Best of luck to him - hope he does well.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

http://lakersblog.latimes.com/lakersblog/2009/08/the-lakers-on-kurt-rambis-exit.html

The Lakers, on Kurt Rambis' exit. Some nice "official" words from the organization as Kurt Rambis takes over the reins in Minnesota. Wouldn't have expected anything less.

Dr. Jerry Buss –

“Kurt is one of the hardest-working and brightest assistant coaches we’ve ever had, and I expect he will be very successful with the Timberwolves. Kurt has been a key figure in the success of the Lakers for nearly three decades. In my mind he will always be a Laker, but we wish him the best of luck in Minnesota.”

Mitch Kupchak –

“While we’re obviously sad to see Kurt leave, we are excited for him to realize his long-time goal of becoming an NBA head coach. Kurt is a true professional and has ingrained himself as a fixture as a player, front office executive and coach in this organization, and has become a fan favorite both on and off the court. I’d like to thank Kurt for his tremendous contributions to the organization over the years. While he will undoubtedly be a welcome addition to the Timberwolves franchise, Kurt will always remain a part of the Lakers family.”

Phil Jackson –

“It’s ‘best of luck’ that the coaching staff sends to Kurt Rambis as he takes on the coaching duties with the Minnesota Timberwolves. Kurt has been the workhorse of my staff the past few years. He’s worked with the youth of our team, coming in early and staying late, to help players develop. Last season he took on the responsibility as the defensive coordinator, a valuable part of our championship run. We will miss him, but know this is his time to do what he’s destined to do.”

http://lakersblog.latimes.com/lakersblog/2009/08/the-lakers-on-kurt-rambis-exit.html


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

What a classy organization, lol.


----------



## Kaas (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: Kurt Rambis likely to become coach of Timberwolves*



The One said:


> this all may be true....but are we assuming that there will be any coach available next year that can do a better job then Rambis? Coach K ain't comming out of college and I doubt Kobe would want to play for Avery Johnson so who else is out there? Jeff Van Gundy? ew.


On the horizon, it might look like there is nothing great out there. But with an NBA season, things naturally change with firings and other things. When Phil retires, I am confident we pick up a stronger coach than Rambis. We just have to let things play themselves out to see the bigger picture.


----------

